# Reports of Rogers Early Upgrade Fees being waived/dropped



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I haven't been able to log into MyRogers to verify this myself for my own account but read these recent reports:

*OFFICIAL* iPhone 5 Pre-Order (Starting Sept 14) and Shipment (Sept 21st) thread!!!!! - Page 19 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums



> *Sep 15th, 2012 08:41 PM* - Yup. I upgraded to Iphone 4 in August 2010 and my EUF is $0. Great news for all I would say. Let's have a rare cheers for Rogers!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, the Iphone 5 isn't on the list when you try to check your upgrade eligibility....4S is, though....


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> I haven't been able to log into MyRogers to verify this myself for my own account but read these recent reports:
> 
> *OFFICIAL* iPhone 5 Pre-Order (Starting Sept 14) and Shipment (Sept 21st) thread!!!!! - Page 19 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


If you call *611 from your cell phone, hit # because you're calling about the iPhone 5, then hit I think 1 for sales, then it will tell you your upgrade eligibility. I'm 25 months into my contract and a 32gb iPhone 5 will cost me $329 to upgrade.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I used the system as noted above and my EUF has dropped from $143 to $50??!!??

My anniversary is July 31, 2010 and this is the pricing they sent via text:

You are eligible to upgrade to the following model(s):
iPhone 5 16GB for $229.00
iPhone 5 32GB for $329.00
iPhone 5 64GB for $429.00


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG! I just check online now and its says No charge for upgrade feee now!  What is Rogers doing, on Friday, they tell me I had to pay $130 now its $0! Finally thank you Rogers for doing the right thing!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Adguyy said:


> OMG! I just check online now and its says No charge for upgrade feee now!  What is Rogers doing, on Friday, they tell me I had to pay $130 now its $0! Finally thank you Rogers for doing the right thing!


Wait, your anniversary is August 2010. Why are you lower than me?


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

I was originally being charged $156 for upgrading early. Now, according to Rogers website I am 0, however, calling in to *611, I get the same upgrade amounts as gmark2000. 

No idea which to believe, either is better than $156 though.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Wait, your anniversary is August 2010. Why are you lower than me?


That is right, I got my iPhone 4, August 2010, on a 3 year term. I don't know why I am lower than you. I am just glad I don't have to pay the early upgrade fee now.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> I used the system as noted above and my EUF has dropped from $143 to $50??!!??
> 
> My anniversary is July 31, 2010 and this is the pricing they sent via text:
> 
> ...


I don't think they're charging you anything...isn't that what the phone costs to purchase on a new 3-year term?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

djaikon said:


> I don't think they're charging you anything...isn't that what the phone costs to purchase on a new 3-year term?


No, new plan activations are (with a minimum $50 voice & data plan):
Phone 5 16GB for $179.00
iPhone 5 32GB for $279.00
iPhone 5 64GB for $379.00


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> No, new plan activations are (with a minimum $50 voice & data plan):
> Phone 5 16GB for $179.00
> iPhone 5 32GB for $279.00
> iPhone 5 64GB for $379.00


Ah ok. I couldn't find that info anywhere on Rogers' site.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> No, new plan activations are (with a minimum $50 voice & data plan):
> Phone 5 16GB for $179.00
> iPhone 5 32GB for $279.00
> iPhone 5 64GB for $379.00


The text messaging system is wrong about pricing. If you call in, they will give you the right price. Those are the prices they will charge you. I got it noted on my account so that I wouldn't get screwed. 

If you have an early upgrade fee, it would have said so, like this: 

Rogers svc msg: All prices are subject to change without notice. Upgrade offers are only valid with select new 3-year-term voice and data plans.
You are eligible to upgrade to the following model(s):
iPhone 5 16GB for $229.00 with an early upgrade fee of $x0.00
iPhone 5 32GB for $329.00 with an early upgrade fee of $x0.00
iPhone 5 64GB for $429.00 with an early upgrade fee of $x0.00

Unfortunately, it's impossible to reserve at the moment because their online system blows, even after their maintenance downtime.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

This is so annoying to me. I skipped upgrading to the 4S because they introduced the "fee". Fought to have it removed and was told they couldn't. This time, I went straight to Apple for an unlocked phone due to the fee (which was something ridiculous when I checked the other day....so it made more sense just to buy outright/unlocked if I wanted one). Now the fee is basically nothing ($10???!!!), so I should have reserved via Rogers....bah....


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

gurr they are offering me the same pricing as above but with a $150 early upgrade fee, I guess not that bad as I have upgraded every time on launch day?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Are you sure? So many are reporting EUF dropped to $0 when checking online on the Rogers website.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Finally got on MyRogers after a couple days of futility. And lo and behold, my EUF has dropped to $0 when it was previously $143 as quoted by a Rogers CSR over the phone Thursday night.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mjollymo said:


> I was originally being charged $156 for upgrading early. Now, according to Rogers website I am 0, however, calling in to *611, I get the same upgrade amounts as gmark2000.
> 
> No idea which to believe, either is better than $156 though.


I figured out why our quoted price is $50 more.

The $50 extra Is before the $50 HUP rebate Rogers has. Supposedly, It is entirely done with the assumption that many customers will not submit for the rebate. "Customers who renew on select three-year terms may be eligible for a one-time $50 Hardware Upgrade Rebate credit. Credit to be applied to customer’s invoice. Offer subject to change without notice. Full Hardware Upgrade Rebate details available in store."

After you upgrade to claim the rebate online, you need to go to My Rogers. Click Product and Services. Select your cellphone number. Below or the bottom click on Get Cellphone Rebate (or something similar)

It supposedly appears there. Now if you can not find it there, then you need to call Rogers OR if you have th rebate coupon then fill it out and send it. The rebate appears as a $50 credit on your account.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Everyone may want to take a look at their early upgrade fees again....they seem to have mysteriously increased for some people back to where they were originally. I'm guessing it may have been a system glitch that they'll apologize for and say there's nothing they can do....


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Yup, looks like I am back u to $156. What a joke this is turning into...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

WTF Rogers???!!!


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

milhaus said:


> I got it noted on my account so that I wouldn't get screwed.


Really, people are surprised about this?


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow...Rogers strikes again! I'm back to $156 again too!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't quite understand why people are so surprised? It's Rogers people! They're a business, looking to make money. I'm not surprised, hell, I have to pay like 300 bucks plus the cost of the phone every year I upgrade iPhones.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm being quoted $143 EUF over the phone and online. Purchased my iPhone 4 at launch in 2010. Isn't the EUF only supposed to be applicable to upgrading _before_ I'm 24 months into my plan? I find it ridiculous that they want nearly $500 for the 32gb as an upgrade. I may as well just purchase it outright.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Read the "Full Details" at the bottom of the upgrade eligibility page...even if you got a name/employee # after calling in, you might be stuck with the EUF.....assuming it doesn't change again between now and when you pick up your phone!


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine also mysteriously went from $0 to $143 :S


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Call Rogers and talk to a CSR if you want to have your hardware upgrade fee waived..

They started off by telling me I'd have to pay the $279 for the a 32 GB iPhone 5, plus a $325 hardware upgrade fee... I made the case that every other year for the past 3 years I've paid either the same hardware price as someone who was signing a new 3 year contract, or I paid that price plus a $50 extra hardware upgrade fee (plus the $35 admin fee that they always tack on)... Apparently in previous years it was because of a "promotion" they were running during launch week.. I also asked what my ECF would be on my contract and it turns out that to cancel my contract, take the ECF hit, and get a new phone with another company would cost a LOT less than the $279 + $325... So the CSR put me on hold for 5 minutes.. When he came back he said his request to have my hardware upgrade fee waived had been approved, and that I would only pay the $279, plus the $35 admin fee. He gave me a case number, and a confirmation/reference number in case I have any problems in the store on the 21st.

Hopefully this will work for some of you!!! Cheers!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

the upgrade fee applies to apple products only.. no fee to everything else.. I was harassed by a marketing call from rogers trying to sucker me into a deal - fee free only for a samsung.. they spend 10 mins attempting to convince me the iphone sucks.. so I held my ground..
and in the end I said no thanks and they gave me $7 off a month for 36 months just because, she said no catches or contracts LOL.


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

Meiso said:


> Call Rogers and talk to a CSR if you want to have your hardware upgrade fee waived..
> 
> They started off by telling me I'd have to pay the $279 for the a 32 GB iPhone 5, plus a $325 hardware upgrade fee... I made the case that every other year for the past 3 years I've paid either the same hardware price as someone who was signing a new 3 year contract, or I paid that price plus a $50 extra hardware upgrade fee (plus the $35 admin fee that they always tack on)... Apparently in previous years it was because of a "promotion" they were running during launch week.. I also asked what my ECF would be on my contract and it turns out that to cancel my contract, take the ECF hit, and get a new phone with another company would cost a LOT less than the $279 + $325... So the CSR put me on hold for 5 minutes.. When he came back he said his request to have my hardware upgrade fee waived had been approved, and that I would only pay the $279, plus the $35 admin fee. He gave me a case number, and a confirmation/reference number in case I have any problems in the store on the 21st.
> 
> Hopefully this will work for some of you!!! Cheers!


I called retentions and they reduced my HUF from $156 to $78. I had took a screenshot of the $0 HUF yesterday and offered to email it to the Rogers CS rep but he didn't need it to make the reduction. He also tweaked my voice/data plan. I also got a reference number in case it is not honoured later on.

Thanks for getting me off my butt to make the phone call!


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Numerous posts on Rogers FB page from irate people who saw their HUP fees go from $0 on the weekend, up to $200+. Rogers' response has been "looking into it".


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

So, I had my Early HUP go from $0 to $150, and this is what I did. 
First rep: Wouldn't do anything for me, super impolite, wouldn't even apologize for the error even though original amount was listed on my account. Hung up on him. 
Second rep: offered 50% rebate of HUP bringing it down to $75. I said thanks, but not happy. Went to bed. 
Third Rep: Called and asked to speak to manager, but he was willing to refund the entire Early HUP fee, so we're back down to $0. 

Rule of thumb when dealing with Rogers: if you don't like what one CSR says, just call back later.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

after 1hr with Rogers, I got my early upgrade fee removed! So be claim and keep asking to remove your EUF! Now my bill is going up $10 more a month just to use the new LTE network. I had to pick the $63 plan with 1GB data. anyone else have to do that?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Adguyy said:


> after 1hr with Rogers, I got my early upgrade fee removed! So be claim and keep asking to remove your EUF! Now my bill is going up $10 more a month just to use the new LTE network. I had to pick the $63 plan with 1GB data. anyone else have to do that?


You were screwed bud. Call back and complain.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

AFAIK, LTE data doesn't/shouldn't cost more and your existing data plan can be grandfathered for one's upgrade. Can some one confirm?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> AFAIK, LTE data doesn't/shouldn't cost more and your existing data plan can be grandfathered for one's upgrade. Can some one confirm?


Rogers told me, because LTE is new, no grandfather plan can be used. You have to pick from their LTE plans only!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Adguyy said:


> Rogers told me, because LTE is new, no grandfather plan can be used. You have to pick from their LTE plans only!


Doesn't the new iPhone automatically switch antennas between LTE and whatever else happens to be available? How can Rogers sell an LTE only plan on an iPhone?


----------



## jyyz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Good luck...*



Adguyy said:


> Rogers told me, because LTE is new, no grandfather plan can be used. You have to pick from their LTE plans only!


I had this same problem. I had to speak to - no exaggeration TEN people including three different managers to get this sorted out. I was told I'd have to switch from my $30 6GB plan. Then I was told I'd have to sign on for another 3 year term if I wanted LTE even if I bought the 5 unlocked from Apple. I finally got someone who said it would be fine but I would be losing my ability to tether... but it would be ok to use the personal hot spot, just not USB sharing the phones data connection with a computer. 

I later got an email saying I had signed up for a new three year data plan, which I hadn't, so I had to call back in again and go through the whole thing all over. 

Keep on them, and don't give up your 6GB: they want $60 for that same plan now and that's just ridiculous!!

Don't get me started in the EUF. First there's an EUF, so I order an unlocked phone from Apple. Then the EUF shows and is confirmed at $0, so I cancel my Apple order which would have arrived on Friday and reserve one (5500 ugh) from Rogers. Then they decide they want an EUF again, and even thought I have two text messages confirming no EUF for iPhone 5 pricing, and a screen shot showing $0 EUF they say tough!!

My advice: pick up a six pack, have a drink, start calling them and keep calling until you get your data plan back.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

From September 11:



iPhoneinCanada said:


> Customers on existing Rogers 3G data plans looking to switch over to LTE will be required to use an LTE SIM card to surf at the higher speeds, if their device supports LTE. Rogers informs us all existing 3G data plans will be LTE-enabled by the end of September (at no extra charge).


----------



## jyyz (Dec 30, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> From September 11:


All I can confirm is what I experienced, and I was told my data plan was from 2008 and didn't allow for LTE. I had one guy sit in the phone with me for an hour looking for a "code" that would allow me to keep my plan and access LTE. A manager spent a bunch of time with me: only solution switch to a $50 data plan LOL. Final manager apparently got it done. The name of the data plan on my services page changed from 6GB data to 6GB smartphone data.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Just spoke with someone in the customer relations dept. at Rogers and they reduced my EUF from $143 to $0.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

all I have to say is, this iPhone 5 better be worth all this sh**!


----------



## jyyz (Dec 30, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> all I have to say is, this iPhone 5 better be worth all this sh**!


Agreed. Just got off the phone with customer retentions and my EUF has been waived also from $156 to $0. Looks like I'll get to deal with Rogers for another three years! Ugh, this better be worth it is right!!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmm I'm On the phone with Rogers as I type this and I am being told by a service rep that I have to dump my present plan and get an lte plan to use an iPhone 5. The customer rep also told me that new LTE plans are going to be announced the day the iPhone comes out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oy! Rogers is making us fight on every level. I read that we'll be charged $10 for a new nano-SIM if we're upgrading too. Why shouldn't this be free with the bloody iPhone since it's necessary?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Garry said:


> Hmm I'm On the phone with Rogers as I type this and I am being told by a service rep that I have to dump my present plan and get an lte plan to use an iPhone 5. The customer rep also told me that new LTE plans are going to be announced the day the iPhone comes out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I picked up an LTE sim nano card from a Rogers reseller here in Ottawa for $10.00.
I will be changing the associated sim for my account in Rogers client panel. I'm told it will take 10 minutes for the change to take affect. I expect once I am activated that I will be tapping into Rogers LTE....but we will see. I want to retain my 6gig plan for $30 per month.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah I called Rogers and they're not budging on my EUF. Bums! I told her it's cheaper for me to cancel and go to another carrier and the rep just starting ranting. 

What are the best plans currently being offered by other companies?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

As a follow up to my post earlier about what the CSR mentioned to me on the phone last night, I sent a message to Rogers on twitter and got the following reply:
"We've been informed that existing plans will be switched to LTE by the end of the month.  "

So, sorry to add fuel to the fire, it was a case left hand not knowing what the right is doing.


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Garry said:


> As a follow up to my post earlier about what the CSR mentioned to me on the phone last night, I sent a message to Rogers on twitter and got the following reply:
> "We've been informed that existing plans will be switched to LTE by the end of the month.  "
> 
> So, sorry to add fuel to the fire, it was a case left hand not knowing what the right is doing.


Can you screenshot this?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Seagull21 said:


> Can you screenshot this?


There you go


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

You are awesome. Thanks for that; Like you, I was worried as well.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I posted a query on Rogers FB page about the drop or elimination of early HUP fees over the past weekend for some people, only to see them "corrected". Here's their PM to me.


Due to a system issue, some customers who checked their Hardware Upgrade Eligibility between 5AM EST on Saturday, September 15 and 11:59PM EST on Sunday, September 16 may have been quoted an incorrect pre-HUP fee. The correct information is now being displayed to the customers via MyRogers. 

We are reviewing those impacted and will ensure they receive the appropriate fee per their original quoted price. 

We apologize for the inconvenience.

@Rogers.....


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

milhaus said:


> So, I had my Early HUP go from $0 to $150, and this is what I did.
> First rep: Wouldn't do anything for me, super impolite, wouldn't even apologize for the error even though original amount was listed on my account. Hung up on him.
> Second rep: offered 50% rebate of HUP bringing it down to $75. I said thanks, but not happy. Went to bed.
> Third Rep: Called and asked to speak to manager, but he was willing to refund the entire Early HUP fee, so we're back down to $0.
> ...


...and you just wasted how much of your time? Is it really worth all this nonsense?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

phphreak said:


> ...and you just wasted how much of your time? Is it really worth all this nonsense?


Dude! Don't be dissin' $150! It would be nice if they got it right the first time, of course.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

phphreak said:


> ...and you just wasted how much of your time? Is it really worth all this nonsense?


20 minutes, approx. while I was multitasking. Why, u mad?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Garry said:


> There you go
> View attachment 25040


Why does the date of this correspondence say May 31st???


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Why does the date of this correspondence say May 31st???


Interesting. I missed that.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Why does the date of this correspondence say May 31st???


When my mom passed away I had lengthy discussions with Rogers helps about the family account we were on and the steps needed to make changes, we stopped the conversations on May 31.
I asked about the data in public, When they DM'd me about the data it was tagged on to the other conversation. I cropped the screenshot so as not to show the other conversation, I just missed cropping it completely.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom passing away. 



Garry said:


> When my mom passed away I had lengthy discussions with Rogers helps about the family account we were on and the steps needed to make changes, we stopped the conversations on May 31.
> I asked about the data in public, When they DM'd me about the data it was tagged on to the other conversation. I cropped the screenshot so as not to show the other conversation, I just missed cropping it completely.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

whoa...this early upgrade fee applies to iPhone 4 buyers from July 2010? I don't remember any ridiculous fees and made-up fees when I went from 3G to iPhone 4 in 2 years. I don't understand how the price is quoted at $429 with a POSSIBLE $50 credit. Then $143 early upgrade fee PLUS an additional $35 upgrade ADMINISTRATION fee. 

That's $607...for a SUBSIDIZED phone on a 3 year contract. Unlocked phone is $899, so saving $300 over 3 years? I don't get it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Rogers is trying to weasel out my deal. I have a reference number and names of CSRs.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Has anyone been able to get the HUP fee waived. Like most people my last upgrade was iphone 4 Sep 2010. If I want the 5 I'm on the hook for the HUP fee or wait til Apr 2013. Any suggestions in getting that waived and get the 5 now?


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

sdm688 said:


> Has anyone been able to get the HUP fee waived. Like most people my last upgrade was iphone 4 Sep 2010. If I want the 5 I'm on the hook for the HUP fee or wait til Apr 2013. Any suggestions in getting that waived and get the 5 now?


If you we're quoted $0 last weekend for a hup they seem to be waiving it for those people. I got my $143 hup fee waived.


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

sdm688 said:


> Has anyone been able to get the HUP fee waived. Like most people my last upgrade was iphone 4 Sep 2010. If I want the 5 I'm on the hook for the HUP fee or wait til Apr 2013. Any suggestions in getting that waived and get the 5 now?


I had my $156 EUF reduced by 50% on Tuesday and then completely waived on Thursday. Both times I started out in the regular cust service and ended up in retentions. Both times I made sure they knew I had a screenshot of the $0 EUF taken Sunday night but neither times did they want to see it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

This is why I find the pairing of Apple with our Canadian telcos so bizarre. You talk to anyone who works at any Apple store, and you will hear exactly the same story every time, whether it's about price, availability, or upcoming unannounced products. The story is consistent. With the carriers, however, it seems like no two customers have the same plan, experience, or allowances after they go through retentions. There are as many different plans as there are customers, it would seem. Truly bizarre.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

It's all worth it for the iPhone eh? Spending time begging for fees to be dropped, rebates to be included. What a pain.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Careful, someone might decide to call u names because u are a 'troll', instead of just a rational thinking person.


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, 2 x 10 minute phone calls = saving $156...worth it?....yes, to me they were. I was ready to upgrade my phone so my calls "begging for fees to be dropped" had nothing to do with the iPhone. I would have done the same thing had I been interested in getting the Samsung. The bottom line is that had I not made those 2 phone calls, my EUF was going to be $156 regardless of the phone I was upgrading to. Rational?...perhaps not to some folks but completely rational in my world! Now, where will I spend that extra $156...hmmm?!?!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Some of my credits had ended, so I called in: I renewed my contract, got new customer pricing on an iPhone 5 64GB, and dropped $30 off my monthly fees last week, from Rogers. What a pain.



phphreak said:


> It's all worth it for the iPhone eh? Spending time begging for fees to be dropped, rebates to be included. What a pain.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Some of my credits had ended, so I called in: I renewed my contract, got new customer pricing on an iPhone 5 64GB, and dropped $30 off my monthly fees last week, from Rogers. What a pain.


I could only imagine what your cell phone bill looks like. Fifteen lines of plusses and minuses that takes a PhD to figure out.

With Rogers, the discounts are always temporary and then you need to call in and grovel some more.

By the way, no one needs the 64GB phone. Pay $26 a year and get iTunes match. You bring your 150gb iTunes library with you wherever you go and you get to use that fancy LTE at the same time.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

mrbillyto said:


> Well, 2 x 10 minute phone calls = saving $156...worth it?....yes, to me they were. I was ready to upgrade my phone so my calls "begging for fees to be dropped" had nothing to do with the iPhone. I would have done the same thing had I been interested in getting the Samsung. The bottom line is that had I not made those 2 phone calls, my EUF was going to be $156 regardless of the phone I was upgrading to. Rational?...perhaps not to some folks but completely rational in my world! Now, where will I spend that extra $156...hmmm?!?!


did you get the $35 + tax admin fee waived too?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

phphreak said:


> By the way, no one needs the 64GB phone. Pay $26 a year and get iTunes match. You bring your 150gb iTunes library with you wherever you go and you get to use that fancy LTE at the same time.


Which is a great solution....assuming you don't take the subway, fly, travel or go anywhere that doesn't have wifi access/LTE/3G. And assuming you can deal with the hassle of Itunes match not having 1/2 the music you've got and it needs to be uploaded.

I went with the 64gb. My 32gb filled up way too fast and I've got few apps installed and haven't taken any 8mp photos (upgrading from IP4).


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

mixedup said:


> Which is a great solution....assuming you don't take the subway, fly, travel or go anywhere that doesn't have wifi access/LTE/3G. And assuming you can deal with the hassle of Itunes match not having 1/2 the music you've got and it needs to be uploaded.
> 
> I went with the 64gb. My 32gb filled up way too fast and I've got few apps installed and haven't taken any 8mp photos (upgrading from IP4).


I figure that I can easily bring 30-40 albums with me if I ever find myself in a predicament like that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Fortunately, I'm only a few hundred pages away from completing a PhD.. but I really don't need it for this vacantly simple task. Most of my features are free and listed as "network services" on my business account in any case: caller ID, call forwarding, three way calling, call waiting, etc. There are only a few other lines to read.

With my music going with me, there's no need to test the 6GB per month limit, although I think I may try the iTunes Match service.

I think the only person making this difficult for you is you.



phphreak said:


> I could only imagine what your cell phone bill looks like. Fifteen lines of plusses and minuses that takes a PhD to figure out.
> 
> With Rogers, the discounts are always temporary and then you need to call in and grovel some more.
> 
> By the way, no one needs the 64GB phone. Pay $26 a year and get iTunes match. You bring your 150gb iTunes library with you wherever you go and you get to use that fancy LTE at the same time.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Fortunately, I'm only a few hundred pages away from completing a PhD.. but I really don't need it for this vacantly simple task. Most of my features are free and listed as "network services" on my business account in any case: caller ID, call forwarding, three way calling, call waiting, etc. There are only a few other lines to read.
> 
> With my music going with me, there's no need to test the 6GB per month limit, although I think I may try the iTunes Match service.
> 
> I think the only person making this difficult for you is you.


With a 6GB monthly limit, you could download roughly 1000 songs, or 33 songs per day, before you'd hit your limit. That's not likely to happen.

I don't pretend that it is easy to deal with these telcos because my cell phone bill has so many temporary credits, adjustments, etc., that I have to keep a watchful eye on it each month.

Seems to me that it just isn't worth the hassle. Why wouldn't I just pay $40 a month with a 3g carrier and get a decent samsung phone. Not saying I will do that, because I really like the Apple products, I'm just saying I'm tired of getting jerked around with contracts, 15 line cell phone bills, calls to retentions, etc.

As for the iTunes match, it really saves me a lot of time syncing stuff between devices (iPads (2 of them), and the iPhone.) You want a song, you just click on it and it works.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine was waved to 50% on Friday then $0 on Saturday.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

phphreak said:


> With a 6GB monthly limit, you could download roughly 1000 songs, or 33 songs per day, before you'd hit your limit. That's not likely to happen.


That's assuming that iTunes is all you use your phone for. 




phphreak said:


> I don't pretend that it is easy to deal with these telcos because my cell phone bill has so many temporary credits, adjustments, etc., that I have to keep a watchful eye on it each month.


I look at my bill from every company, every month, regardless of whether I'm supposed to be getting any discounts. That's just being smart or savvy; and, it also takes a few seconds to scan, and a few minutes to rectify if there's a problem (usually once a year) 



phphreak said:


> Seems to me that it just isn't worth the hassle. Why wouldn't I just pay $40 a month with a 3g carrier and get a decent samsung phone. Not saying I will do that, because I really like the Apple products, I'm just saying I'm tired of getting jerked around with contracts, 15 line cell phone bills, calls to retentions, etc.
> 
> As for the iTunes match, it really saves me a lot of time syncing stuff between devices (iPads (2 of them), and the iPhone.) You want a song, you just click on it and it works.


 Good luck using iTunes match on a Samsung phone then. You're only getting jerked around because you let them jerk you around. And finally, you are severely overestimating the time spent on these discussions. $143 for 20 minutes makes it worth my while.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

I called in last Thursday, the entire call took 20 minutes (10 min on hold, 10 talking to CSR). I think I got one of the good reps. I just mentioned the issue from that weekend, and he offered to waive 100% of the $156 upgrade fee, and put me on to the original Super Plan for $60, plus gave me half off an iPhone value pack. All in all, I am paying less now than I was before, with a few extra features. 

Quick and painless. If only it could always be that simple!


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

milhaus said:


> Good luck using iTunes match on a Samsung phone then. You're only getting jerked around because you let them jerk you around. And finally, you are severely overestimating the time spent on these discussions. $143 for 20 minutes makes it worth my while.


I can live with myself using a Samsung phone because I'll be paying $40 for unlimited everything and with no contract. Haven't done it yet, but these idiotic prices, restrictions, fees, etc., are pissing me off.

iTunes match is great, but I honestly just don't listen to music as much as I used to. The iPhone is a better phone than any other phone, I will admit.

Many, many people spent many many hours calling in and begging to get a fee reduced or dropped, and you might have been a lucky one with a good rep.


----------

